# Should I order this?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm debating rather to order these little toys/places for ollie to sleep. In the picture it shows some of them hanging high because they are meant for ferrets I think but I would set everything up so it was on the ground and not were he could climb up or anything. what do you think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monkey-Bananas- ... 43b757856e


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know if I should or not?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't think they'll be useful to be honest. The tube would probably collapse if it's not hung up.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

it's cute, but i'm not sure... I got Mr. Prickles this little pet bed at petsmart yesterday and he LOVES it. I just put it in an igloo....


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

It would be great if someone made a set for hedgehogs that came with a snuggle bag and toys all for one price that could be ordered all at once. :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

jholstein11 said:


> it's cute, but i'm not sure... I got Mr. Prickles this little pet bed at petsmart yesterday and he LOVES it. I just put it in an igloo....


I saw those the other day and thought that would be really cute, but wasn't sure if I should get it or not. Now that I know another Hedgie likes it, I may go ahead and try it with Pippin!

To the OP- It's a cute set up. You may have to do some modification to keep the tube open. If you are crafty like that I say go for it.


----------

